# Energy walls



## LMatt88

Hey everybody. Would "moenia energīae" be a proper translation for energy walls? (as in walls made of energy). 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete amici!

I'm unsure what LMatt88 intends 'energy walls' to mean, but I'll do what I can here. _moenia_ (as opposed to _muri _or _parietes_) are defensive fortifications around a town or other settlement.

_energia_ is not a Latin word, and is not attested at all in _OLD_, even as a transliteration from its original Greek, ἐνέργεια. That does not at once rule it out, as Cicero regularly sprinkles his philosophical tracts and letters with Greek words and phrases. Most likely he would write it in Greek (the genitive is τῆς ἐνεργείας), but if he chose to transliterate, he would probably still follow the so-called 'Greek' declension, with _energias_.

I hope this is of modest help.

Σ


----------



## bearded

LMatt88 said:


> as in walls made of energy



Is that a science-fiction phrase? Can you please provide some context?


----------



## LMatt88

Scholiast said:


> saluete amici!
> 
> I'm unsure what LMatt88 intends 'energy walls' to mean, but I'll do what I can here. _moenia_ (as opposed to _muri _or _parietes_) are defensive fortifications around a town or other settlement.
> 
> _energia_ is not a Latin word, and is not attested at all in _OLD_, even as a transliteration from its original Greek, ἐνέργεια. That does not at once rule it out, as Cicero regularly sprinkles his philosophical tracts and letters with Greek words and phrases. Most likely he would write it in Greek (the genitive is τῆς ἐνεργείας), but if he chose to transliterate, he would probably still follow the so-called 'Greek' declension, with _energias_.
> 
> I hope this is of modest help.
> 
> Σ



Thanks Scholiast ! it helps a lot


----------



## LMatt88

bearded said:


> Is that a science-fiction phrase? Can you please provide some context?



Exactly, it's for a comic book. It would be used for dimensional walls.


----------



## bearded

Since 'energy' should be the matter walls are made of, I wonder if a version ''_moenia de energia'' _would work. Scholiast's opinion on this would be precious. ''De energia'' would be what we would call ''complement of matter'' here.


----------



## Scholiast

saluete de nouo!



LMatt88 said:


> dimensional walls


As in barriers to inter-dimensional 'travel'? My first thought is _moenia energetica_, but this may seem a bit clumsy. For economy, this could be reduced to _moenia ergetica_, which would imply much the same (no coincidence that in modern physics, an 'erg' is a unit of energy—etymologically related to English 'work'), but with the additional nuance of 'functional'. Since this is fiction, LMatt88 can use such a term in more or less any sense he may wish.

Σ

Edited afterthought: if my guess is right about what 'dimensional walls' is intended to mean, LMatt88 might think instead of _porta ergetica_, as inter-dimensional travel, mainly barred by 'walls', would need an 'energy portal' through which to pass.


----------



## LMatt88

Scholiast said:


> As in barriers to inter-dimensional 'travel'?



Oh technically I was looking for a way to define the energetic barriers that divide the dimensions in my comic book. That's why I also chose "moenia" as well instead of someting like murus. I though it would fit nicely with the role of protecting the dimension similar to a structure of a medieval city.


----------

